# This was Nan's stash!



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

My son's mate rang me this morning. His nan has moved into a nursing home after breaking her hip and not being able to live by herself any more. He asked me if I could use some wool and other things, so I said yes. I told him what I couldn't use I would share amongst others who crochet and knit. Well, did I get a shock and a half! Here are some posts of what he bought in, with still more to come! Have already sorted it out and delivered a big garbage bag full of yarn to a friend who knits along with knitting needles that I don't need. The patterns still have to be sorted out but I will do that later. She handed me 3 bags of yarn that she bought at a garage sale, along with some crocheting cotton for the tea towels,and a huge bag of varied ribbons. They will go to my aunt to be taken to the nursing home where she teaches craft work. All in all, I have had a busy day!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

OMG!


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my word. You hit the jackpot I'd say! How wonderful. Now you'll be looking for patterns for all the yarn you kept for yourself. Happy hunting!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW! All of a sudden I feel a lot better about my "little" stash!!


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

OMG


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my heavens ! That's a lot of yarn....


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

Man want a stash! Need a friend? ????
That was a nice gesture.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

That is just amazing. I thought I had a lot but it's a miniscule drop in the bucket compared to that. My husband finally found my stash and said you will never use all that wool. I just have to make sure I do. I don't want that to be me.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

:sm02: Wow, that is a lot of yarn! Now I don't feel so bad about my stash :sm02:


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

We are all stunned! You are so fortunate that she had a large quanity of the same yarns. Often our stash consists of small amounts of each yarn and not enough of one kind for a major project. Happy knitting!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow that's some stash happy knitting


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow! But I really don't understand why one would buy that much yarn! Is it a status symbol to have a big stash?


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh and I thought I was in a category by myself. Wish I could meet my equal....


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I am going to stop buying yarn, right now!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

set for life!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

OMG I thought my stash was big. LOL


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope you have plenty of space to store the yarn you are going to keep. Have fun.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I feel so sad for the lady who has had to go into the nursing home and leave all that stash behind. I do hope she has taken some with her. That is quite some stash isn't it and lucky you to have been given it.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Suddenly my stash looks rather small. :sm09: That is a lot of yarn. Enjoy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wow you definitly hit the jackpot . I'm officially green with envy , nice that you are sharing with friends


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

You probably already thought of this but it would be nice if the people who use the yarn, send a picture and a little note to the lady who gave it to you. That would make her feel good that her stash has found its way into the loving and thankful hands of knitters and crocheters.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow! Even more than what I have I think. How fantastic for you and your knitting/crocheting friends.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW, words fail me!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Holy cow!!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

CindyAM said:


> WOW! All of a sudden I feel a lot better about my "little" stash!!


Same here Lol. That's quite an impressive stash. ????????


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I feel so sad for the lady who has had to go into the nursing home and leave all that stash behind. I do hope she has taken some with her. That is quite some stash isn't it and lucky you to have been given it.


That was exactly my thoughts Ohsusana.

Nan must be feeling so sad about having to give up her stash. I would be devastated.

I am going to start knitting all my good pure wool right now, then I will at least have the pleasure of knitting some of it.

Getting old and frail really sucks.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow. I thought I had a lot but maybe not that much. I'm impressed that it is bags of the same . I can see beautiful afghans or sweaters . Amazing !


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

this will keep you busy for a while


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> That was exactly my thoughts Ohsusana.
> 
> Nan must be feeling so sad about having to give up her stash. I would be devastated.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea to start using all your good wool now. After all, you can't take it with you when you're gone :sm19: :sm09:


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I hope they let her keep some so she can work on something during her recovery. I love your new yarn stash!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

No words other than WOW!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I feel so sad for the lady who has had to go into the nursing home and leave all that stash behind. I do hope she has taken some with her. That is quite some stash isn't it and lucky you to have been given it.


Kind of sad. Does she know he's given it all away?


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

That is a wonderful stash, she had the foresight to purchase enough of one yarn to make what she wanted,it looks like she bought lovely yarns , I can imagine the pleasure she had looking and deciding what to buy, most of us love to spend some time dreaming about what we can make with this or that yarn, and she was very fortunate that she has family members that knew the value, and a grandchild that knew a friends Mom knitted. What an awesome day, Maybe she needs a lap cover , or a visit if close enough to say what a wonderful collection she had.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

How wonderful that someone has given you this yarn to use and share. I hope you all enjoy it, there are some lovely colours there. )


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

craftmum said:


> My son's mate rang me this morning. His nan has moved into a nursing home after breaking her hip and not being able to live by herself any more. He asked me if I could use some wool and other things, so I said yes. I told him what I couldn't use I would share amongst others who crochet and knit. Well, did I get a shock and a half! Here are some posts of what he bought in, with still more to come! Have already sorted it out and delivered a big garbage bag full of yarn to a friend who knits along with knitting needles that I don't need. The patterns still have to be sorted out but I will do that later. She handed me 3 bags of yarn that she bought at a garage sale, along with some crocheting cotton for the tea towels,and a huge bag of varied ribbons. They will go to my aunt to be taken to the nursing home where she teaches craft work. All in all, I have had a busy day!


Wow! Either she was a great shopper, or people donated yarn to her. You better get busy; anyone that sees your new stash will wonder why you have so much! lol. I hope you have a fun time choosing new projects! 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow. What a treasure chest. And here I thought I had so much. It looks like some really nice stuff too.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Amazing! It's too much for one person, so I'm glad you're sharing. When I see pictures like this it makes me want to reduce my stash quickly. I don't have anything like that amount.


----------



## PeninaM (Nov 18, 2013)

When I looked at this stash of wool I had tears in my eyes, tears for the woman who had to to go into a home and leave it all and for me. I am 73 years old, and my stash can all go in a small bin bag! I live in Spain and I am also in a wheelchair so I don't get around much. My husband is 78 and it isn't easy for him to push me around the shops, so I just tell him what I, sometimes he gets the wrong colour and can't be bothered taking it back, thus - my stash! Other than that, it's just what I have left over from an item I have knitted. If I have gone out with him to buy wool, he can't see why I would buy more wool than I would need for the one project I am shopping for! I've tried convincing him that if I had extra wool in the house, he wouldn't have to go shopping wool for me so often, but it doesn't work! I was wondering if you would consider selling me any of that wool, I mostly knit baby and children's clothes so any odd wool is OK too. I know postage isn't cheap but maybe we could do it a little bit at a time, then I could knit anything and anytime I felt like it, without worrying about having to go out and get wool! Please consider it, Send me a PM if you will. Thank you.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

And enough for some serious projects with lots of choices - How wonderful! And that you are sharing!


----------



## Clutter48 (Aug 28, 2012)

What a great lot of Wool etc you must be beside yourself have fun distributing it and knitting Regards Norma


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Nice! ????


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy cow! Nice quantities of matching nice quality yarn! All will be happy!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

kpa1b2 said:


> Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


That was my first thought


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like you have enough yarn for all of Australia-----how lucky are you!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! That's an impressive stash. I'm glad your friend thought to gift it to you , I'm sure her Nana would be happy to know it will be used but as others said, I hope they saved some for her.

My neighbors mom went in the nursing home & her grandchildren cleaned out her stuff, with the exception of a box of White Buffalo brand yarn that the neighbor gave me, the kids burned the yarn & lots of other stuff. They didn't think she would want someone going through her stuff, good grief, I can't imagine any crafter not wanting stuff given to whoever could use it. Her sons comment was "what the .... Did she think she would do with all this junk". I have told my kids I will come back & haunt them if they don't donate or give my stuff to someone who will use it.
.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! Lucky you.


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Go Nan! ???????? 
I'm sure she'd love to see pictures or handle the finished items you and your friends make from this gold mine of yarn and patterns.


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

????????????????????????


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

OMG.. Happy knitting. :sm24:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG! Lucky you, I think. Hope you have enough storage space for what you want to keep. Think of all the beautiful projects she had planned and now you can plan new ones.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW! Nan was a yarn hoarder. My stash is a drop in the bucket :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

wow


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Y I K E S !!! That is quite a stash, and more to come??? W O W !!!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

That is a stash and a half!!


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

If someone ever needs to divide my stash, I am afraid that this is what is will look like. lol. Plus about one thousand patterns and somewhere around 50 books.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 9, 2015)

Omgosh! You can open a store with all that yarn


----------



## tractor (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow! so many full projects plus odds and ends for little things. First order of business, knit Nan a lovely lap robe as a thank you!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, dear. You can see the lady had planned on knitting a lot of items that she never got to do. Nice it come to someone who will use it and also pass some on to be used. It's a double thing going on here, happy and sad.


----------



## mmonohon (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that's a lot of yarn


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lucky for you - sad for her.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm sure I don't have nearly that much, but it does make me think that I had better use up what I have instead of buying more. I agree that someone should check with Granny to see if she wants some to work with. You are very fortunate to receive the grand mother lode!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's an impressive stash. I'm glad your friend thought to gift it to you , I'm sure her Nana would be happy to know it will be used but as others said, I hope they saved some for her.
> 
> My neighbors mom went in the nursing home & her grandchildren cleaned out her stuff, with the exception of a box of White Buffalo brand yarn that the neighbor gave me, the kids burned the yarn & lots of other stuff. They didn't think she would want someone going through her stuff, good grief, I can't imagine any crafter not wanting stuff given to whoever could use it. Her sons comment was "what the .... Did she think she would do with all this junk". I have told my kids I will come back & haunt them if they don't donate or give my stuff to someone who will use it.
> .


My children know that my sister has first choice. What's left goes to the Knit and Crochet group at the senior center. I'm sure many other things will be tossed.


----------



## knittergma (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow doesn't begin to describe it. You will never have to go into a yarn shop again. I have a small stash of baby yarn for baby hats for the hospital and chemo hats and have trouble finding room. Can't imagine finding room for all that. Have fun.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

OMG that is a huge stash, how nice of them to offer it to you. There are some really nice yarns.

maybe make her a shawl as a thank you, and she will see how you appreciated all of her yarn and other knitting things.

enjoy your new yarn and happy knitting.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I hope Nan won't be able to use any of the yarn when in the nursing home. Just a thought. All beautiful yarn. N


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my word! What a fortune in yarn! You will have a lot of happy friends, etc. What a windfall and what a blessed person you are for sharing it further down the line. :sm24:


----------



## jsrnazvile (Jun 6, 2016)

HOLY MOLY thats a lot of yarn!! You have enough to keep you busy the rest of your life! ENJOY!!!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

That looks like some of my stash!
Lucky you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that will keep you busy for years.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! Not many people have room for such a stash! Well, you must be living right, getting some good Karma back! I would not know where to start. I think I would have to take a week to just look and touch it all! Enjoy yourself, and you are wonderful for passing some of it on to your friends!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm feeling much better about my stash now after seeing that,thank you, & about ordering some more today! ????


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! Nice that there are a lot of the same same yarn. And that you have a lot to share!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

jobailey said:


> Wow! But I really don't understand why one would buy that much yarn! Is it a status symbol to have a big stash?


Help ! I thought a big stash was " normal " on here . Please tell me I am not alone!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!!!!! Yarn heaven. ????


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

The yarn you are not keeping should be donated to the nursing home where nan is...many of the residents knit and crochet


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

What a stash! You are a very lucky lady. Maybe you could send some down to me in Victoria. ????


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

I am speechless! And there is more to come? Wow!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

No wonder you were stunned. That is an amazing stash.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

So when do you open your new yarn shop????


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! What a motherlode of yarn!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Holy moley !! :sm02:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Holy mackerel!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

kpa1b2 said:


> Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


I agree! My mom and her friends in her assisted living home have a knitting group and make mittens for children at local schools, in addition to baby items for a woman's shelter and as gifts for staff members having babies. I just brought them 2 big bags of yarn from my stash and they were thrilled. That is a lot of yarn!


----------



## george123 (Aug 29, 2016)

I thought I had lots. now I don't need to feel bad about yarn shopping!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This was a yarnaholic to be sure. I am stunned, not only for the amount, but the large numbers of matching skeins. This woman must have done very large projects. Wouldn't you like to see some of her knitting?


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

craftmum said:


> My son's mate rang me this morning. His nan has moved into a nursing home after breaking her hip and not being able to live by herself any more. He asked me if I could use some wool and other things, so I said yes. I told him what I couldn't use I would share amongst others who crochet and knit. Well, did I get a shock and a half! Here are some posts of what he bought in, with still more to come! Have already sorted it out and delivered a big garbage bag full of yarn to a friend who knits along with knitting needles that I don't need. The patterns still have to be sorted out but I will do that later. She handed me 3 bags of yarn that she bought at a garage sale, along with some crocheting cotton for the tea towels,and a huge bag of varied ribbons. They will go to my aunt to be taken to the nursing home where she teaches craft work. All in all, I have had a busy day!


Beyond an OMG!!!!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow. This would overwhelm me.


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh my... She obviously planned on doing some serious knitting!


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow! What an amazing stash????


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh what a fantastic gift?...his nana was sure a stashed and a half.....
Just what I like to see...I don't feel guilty now about my stash! All stored everywhere, even bought an oak cupboard for the extra excess!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

SeasideKnit said:


> You probably already thought of this but it would be nice if the people who use the yarn, send a picture and a little note to the lady who gave it to you. That would make her feel good that her stash has found its way into the loving and thankful hands of knitters and crocheters.


What a lovely idea.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh my! It must have nearly broke her heart to leave all that behind. She could have started her own LYS.

Glad you were the recipient and that you are willing to share. Happy knitting!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

My oh my - you could open a yarn store! Looks like there are some real treasures there! Makes me feel much better about my yarn closet.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

F eel good about my own stash now!!!!


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

What good fortune.........just think of all the wonderful items you can make for "Nan's" new nursing home.



craftmum said:


> My son's mate rang me this morning. His nan has moved into a nursing home after breaking her hip and not being able to live by herself any more. He asked me if I could use some wool and other things, so I said yes. I told him what I couldn't use I would share amongst others who crochet and knit. Well, did I get a shock and a half! Here are some posts of what he bought in, with still more to come! Have already sorted it out and delivered a big garbage bag full of yarn to a friend who knits along with knitting needles that I don't need. The patterns still have to be sorted out but I will do that later. She handed me 3 bags of yarn that she bought at a garage sale, along with some crocheting cotton for the tea towels,and a huge bag of varied ribbons. They will go to my aunt to be taken to the nursing home where she teaches craft work. All in all, I have had a busy day!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Holy knitting needles! That's not a stash... that's a yarn store! :sm06:


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow, that's a lot of yarn!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

That is an amazing amount of yarn collected. Do you have a way of verifying some items that she would be happy to use in the nursing home? The hours there will need to be filled also.


----------



## Filmalee (Aug 25, 2015)

OMG, that is awesome, overwhelming and a beautiful legacy.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

My goodness, that's a lot of yarn. I'm sure there would be lots of people able to help you find homes for it.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Pinch me!!!! Have fun.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

???? but in a good way!


----------



## grammyx10 (Aug 4, 2016)

OMG!! Lucky you. Sorting is the "easy" part. Now to decide what to make. Enjoy your gigantic "stash" and enjoy deciding what to create.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow you have really been blessed.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG!!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh my !!!!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Darnie (Aug 29, 2016)

WOW! So sad Nan broke her hip and had to go to a nursing home. But even more sad her family didn't keep her stash, and take a few skeins of yarn (at a time) for her to work on. It would be terrible to just have to sit and twiddle your thumbs if your hands still work. Just sayin.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

All I have to say is OMG! You can open a yarn store now lol.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! What a haul! Good donations coming.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You know, when I look at my stash, I wonder just how much will go to Goodwill as I only have 1 daughter who knits (sometimes) so I don't buy any more. I had a lot given to me from someone who owned a yarn shop and the ones I did not want, I gave to the senior center in town. They were jumping for joy. I also take them books.


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

How nice of him to think of you and how nice of you to share it!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, you could open your own shop with all that yarn. How generous of your friend, sorry to hear about his nan though. I hate the thought of ending up in a nursing home.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow! You will never need to buy yarn again!


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow! How gracious of her.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for making me feel better. Now my stash is the ugly stepsister -- not getting that much attention.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

I just feel so awful for that poor woman.


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow you are sure lucky to receive such nice wool lots of projects sure will be done with this wool.
Congratulations on receiving itand good luck.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

This "Nan" has a stash but can't compare to this one.lol


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice haul. It sounds like it went to the right person at least to be able to share with the people who need to be able to help use that up and not leave it sitting in the stash somewhere.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Lucky for you and your friends. Sorry for the lady. Hope she is near enough that you could share some of your finished work with her or atleast send her pictures so she could see her stash at work.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

She obviously likes to have yarn near her. Have you considered making up a small basket of her various yarns so she has some close. She may enjoy a twiddle muff made up of her favourite yarns or a shawl . Just a thought.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

kpa1b2 said:


> Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


Yes, this was my concern too-- perhaps the young men thought her life was completely over when she had to go to the nursing home and she would't want any of her wool anymore. It could be very hurtful to her emotionally. It is a common error that younger folk make when assessing "what to do with" an elder. Maybe you could connect with her and see what she really wants?


----------



## Jo Lynn (May 23, 2016)

I feel terrible for his poor Nan. If she broke her hip can't she still knit? Won't she really miss her stash? Especially if she is in a home with little to do.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh my, she could have opened her own yarn store. So sad that it is the end of her knitting years.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness, you hit the mother load! Enjoy all of that yarn.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Jo Lynn said:


> I feel terrible for his poor Nan. If she broke her hip can't she still knit? Won't she really miss her stash? Especially if she is in a home with little to do.


Indeed! I would go visit her and make sure it was okay!!! Wouldn't she be heartbroken if she had no intent for that to be given away!


----------



## Sadsack (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh my! My stash is like one half of a bag of hers. I thought I had to get busy using mine up!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

kpa1b2 said:


> Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


That was my first thought - how will she occupy herself in the nursing home? Please, please save some of her stash for her.


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG, and I thought I have a big stash


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

OMG - I no longer feel guilty about my teeny, tiny stash! She has so many lovely yarns, she is a lady of great taste.


----------



## Maychou (Feb 4, 2016)

I can't wait to see what you make from those delicious yarns!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> OMG!


Ditto !!!!!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow! Hopefully my children won't have to deal with so much stash when I get to that age. However.........


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow! If she ever recovers and gets out of the nursing home she will be looking for more!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I can relate. My children will have a similar problem when I can no longer knit or crochet, but it sure is hard to not buy lovely yarn when you see it.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> That was exactly my thoughts Ohsusana.
> 
> Nan must be feeling so sad about having to give up her stash. I would be devastated.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with these posters as well. I'm knitting hats for charity to use up acrylic yarn, but I am definitely going to start using up the good stuff so it won't be given away. None of my kids knit, though both of my daughters can. This lady had a beautiful stash and must be heartbroken at having to give it up.


----------



## itsacairn (Mar 13, 2014)

A friend at church was given a huge stash - it took four big bins to hold it all. She started a prayer shawl ministry - she crochets. Several other ladies joined her and when I moved here, I joined too. I'm a knitter, so we have a variety of shawls. We have donated somewhere between 30 and 40 shawls to various people in the parish and to folks in a nearby nursing home. Six of them went to a hospitality house for family of people in the hospital. We get together weekly and then go out to lunch. There are groups who knit/crochet all kinds of things - newborn hats, scarves and hats for the military, hats and scarves and mittens for the homeless. Socks might be appreciated for veteran's homes. Since the yarn is free, you can make all kinds of things. Something to consider.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbors mom went in the nursing home & her grandchildren cleaned out her stuff, with the exception of a box of White Buffalo brand yarn that the neighbor gave me, the kids burned the yarn & lots of other stuff. They didn't think she would want someone going through her stuff, good grief, I can't imagine any crafter not wanting stuff given to whoever could use it. Her sons comment was "what the .... Did she think she would do with all this junk". I have told my kids I will come back & haunt them if they don't donate or give my stuff to someone who will use it.
> .


Burned yarn! Idiots! Complete and utter, stupid idiots! This makes me want to vomit! I don't know what else to say about that. Thank heaven you got the White Buffalo!


----------



## MyDogHasFleece (Apr 20, 2016)

Haven't read all of the replies to this post, but I hope someone has mentioned to save some yarn/needles/hooks for the lady who is now in a nursing home! My mom taught all of her kids, grands, and great-grands to knit and crochet. She spent 2 years in a nursing home, and would knit every day. She made "little blankets" for the cats and dogs at a nearby shelter. Some were as small as 4 inches by 6 inches. Once every few months I took her to deliver her gifts. It gave her a sense of purpose, and the folks at the shelter always thanked her profusely. P.S. Kittens love WOOL. I think it must remind them of their moms. And a small piece is all they need for their little kneading paws!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

mea said:


> Kind of sad. Does she know he's given it all away?


I was thinking the same. Why giving away the yarn, she could knit after she recovers.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

If my kids put me in a nursing home, they better be bringing me my stash!!!!!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

That should keep you knitting for a while.


----------



## MyDogHasFleece (Apr 20, 2016)

Amen!!!



just4brown said:


> If my kids put me in a nursing home, they better be bringing me my stash!!!!!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

That should keep her knitting for a while.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

Please do be sure you keep some for Nan. My mother was crocheting until a week before passing. She really couldn't even get out of bed so a little something to do helped fill the time. She crocheted a little bag for her cell phone with a strap to wear around her neck and then either she or I made a bag that could hang from the side of her bed where she could keep yarn and needles and she crocheted quite a bit while she was there for about a year or so.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is a nice amount of yarn to receive


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Did this lady own a knitting shop at some point in her life????????????


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, what a stash.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

My great aunt went to a nursing home but kept knitting for a nearby orphanage until she passed at 107. 
It kept her very happy and looking forward to another day????


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

No words.....except WOW, lucky you. I can't wait to see all the lovelies you can make out of all that stash.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

So sad for the circumstances where this lady has to give up her stash. I do hope she has saved some yarn for herself to knit or crochet in the nursing home. Hopefully, a broken hip won't keep her from knitting or crocheting.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

kpa1b2 said:


> Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


My thought as well. Maybe they should ask her if there is anything she wants to keep.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

jobailey said:


> Wow! But I really don't understand why one would buy that much yarn! Is it a status symbol to have a big stash?


Not a status symbol, an addiction. My stash, which I think of as enormous, doesn't come close to that. When I go I hope to make some other knitter happy.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow...that is alot of yarn and books...I thought I had a lot of yarn...but nothing like this...only a bucket full...You are one lucky lady, and I wish we lived closer...would love to share the yarn for our prayer shawl group... Nice you have someone to share it with...God Bless You.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

kpa1b2 said:


> Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


Yes, once she's adjusted to her new surroundings and feeling better she will have lots of time to knit.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

jobailey said:


> Wow! But I really don't understand why one would buy that much yarn! Is it a status symbol to have a big stash?


Mine has just grown from pure addiction to yarn, definitely not status symbol. When I see yarn that I like, that I can afford at the time, I buy it. Also, friends whose relative has passed on have offered me their relative's stash. I don't turn down yarn. And that is how my stash has grown to ridiculous proportions.


----------



## northwool (Jun 10, 2013)

That's amazing! Oops, I mean, a kindred spirit!


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

His nan only broke her hip, maybe she would like to continue knitting


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Nancy Knits said:


> His nan only broke her hip, maybe she would like to continue knitting


I would suspect Nan had a say in how the yarn was distributed / disposed of. And I would also suspect that Nan took some yarn with her, or has some picked out to be brought to her when she's ready for it.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Holy mackerel! I laughed out loud as I kept scrolling down through your pictures! How kind of your son's friend to share it with you.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It was very kind of him to share this all with you--I certainly hope there will be some available to Nan when she can again knit--with a broken hip she will need to have something to do, I would think!


----------



## Marliese (Apr 23, 2015)

CindyAM said:


> WOW! All of a sudden I feel a lot better about my "little" stash!!


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

DAYUM!!!!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Wow, I probably still beat her. Which is scary.????


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

What a surprise! You have done a great job sorting and distributing it. He gave it to the right person, the previous owner would be happy.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

kpa1b2 said:


> Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


I have to agree with kpa1b2 here. Just because his nan broke her hop and cannot live alone anymore, doesn't mean she can't still knit. See if she can still use some...and enjoy the rest! Maybe make something for his nan, too.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

WOW!! You have hit the mother lode!


----------



## LisaRWaterman (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow! You will never have to buy yarn again. That was so nice of them.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

craftmum said:


> My son's mate rang me this morning. His nan has moved into a nursing home after breaking her hip and not being able to live by herself any more. He asked me if I could use some wool and other things, so I said yes. I told him what I couldn't use I would share amongst others who crochet and knit. Well, did I get a shock and a half! Here are some posts of what he bought in, with still more to come! Have already sorted it out and delivered a big garbage bag full of yarn to a friend who knits along with knitting needles that I don't need. The patterns still have to be sorted out but I will do that later. She handed me 3 bags of yarn that she bought at a garage sale, along with some crocheting cotton for the tea towels,and a huge bag of varied ribbons. They will go to my aunt to be taken to the nursing home where she teaches craft work. All in all, I have had a busy day!


I'm loving the quilt under it all.


----------



## sctienkamp1941 (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow! I can see you just knitting forever. What a lovely gift/surprise.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

If only I had room...................


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

craftmum said:


> My son's mate rang me this morning. His nan has moved into a nursing home after breaking her hip and not being able to live by herself any more. He asked me if I could use some wool and other things, so I said yes. I told him what I couldn't use I would share amongst others who crochet and knit. Well, did I get a shock and a half! Here are some posts of what he bought in, with still more to come! Have already sorted it out and delivered a big garbage bag full of yarn to a friend who knits along with knitting needles that I don't need. The patterns still have to be sorted out but I will do that later. She handed me 3 bags of yarn that she bought at a garage sale, along with some crocheting cotton for the tea towels,and a huge bag of varied ribbons. They will go to my aunt to be taken to the nursing home where she teaches craft work. All in all, I have had a busy day!


Now i don't feel so bad with my huge stash LOL


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

WOW and WOW again! You really lucked out!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Holy cannoli that's a lot of yarn! Enjoy!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW! You really are blessed!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

craftmum said:


> My son's mate rang me this morning. His nan has moved into a nursing home after breaking her hip and not being able to live by herself any more. He asked me if I could use some wool and other things, so I said yes. I told him what I couldn't use I would share amongst others who crochet and knit. Well, did I get a shock and a half! Here are some posts of what he bought in, with still more to come! Have already sorted it out and delivered a big garbage bag full of yarn to a friend who knits along with knitting needles that I don't need. The patterns still have to be sorted out but I will do that later. She handed me 3 bags of yarn that she bought at a garage sale, along with some crocheting cotton for the tea towels,and a huge bag of varied ribbons. They will go to my aunt to be taken to the nursing home where she teaches craft work. All in all, I have had a busy day!


Ah, a lady after my own heart! You've done such a good job of dispersing all that yarn that I think I'll have mine sent to you when I go ;~D.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

wow what beautiful yarn....there is more yarn there than at my local Walmarts lol ( There aren't any good yarn store in our area). Good knitting to all those who will get to share this stash).


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

That amount eases my conscience immensely as to what I have because it is nothing like that amount!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow, you won the yarn lotto.
Does Nan not want to knit in the nursing home? I would think she could still do something.


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

Impressive!--and glad you are finding useful places for it.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Holy Moly, that is more than the store even has. Sounds like it is being put to excellent use.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

sharyncd said:


> OMG


WOW!!! :sm06: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I am speechless! ????


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations!! Enjoy this great blessing!!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

kpa1b2 said:


> Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


I was wondering the same thing. She broke a hip, not a hand. I certainly hope he made sure she has plenty to keep herself busy! .. I think that is the largest "stach" I've ever seen!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

While it is good for you, I feel sad for "Nan." Can she still knit at all?


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! Great balls of yarn!!!!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yarn Lottery!!!!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Good Gooly Miss Molly you've hit the Jack Pot!!! What a Blessing!


----------



## gundrum (Jul 25, 2016)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! My stash is half of the 1st bag. I would love to have even half of that last box. I wish someone would give me all that. Enjoy is all I can say because I am wordless.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

WOW, looks like w store getting ready to open, have fun shopping in your own house.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Lucky you looks abut like my stash


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow! That's the biggest haul I've seen yet! Talk about stash envy.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

You could open your own yarn shop with all of that! How wonderful and what a gift!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow that is a large stash, I think I will show my hubby, he often thinks I have more than anyone else


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

OMG! You will need a helping hand to use up all the stash jackpot.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG I would say this is borderline hoarding. Lucky you.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Nan is a true yarnaholic. What a tremendous job you are doing to sort all of this out and share.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Omg, I could only dream!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

When the old lady next door died,her son ,who was living with her,offered me "some wool"Her collection wasn't quite as big as yours but most of it was very high-end.He also offered me a knitting machine-turned out she had four [!] I declined the offer.I've made several mohair jumpers for friends,fair isle hats,scarves,granny square blankets,woolly animals of all kinds,childrens'jackets and many jackets for me and my stash doesn't seem to have gone down much.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

craftmum said:


> My son's mate rang me this morning. His nan has moved into a nursing home after breaking her hip and not being able to live by herself any more. He asked me if I could use some wool and other things, so I said yes. I told him what I couldn't use I would share amongst others who crochet and knit. Well, did I get a shock and a half! Here are some posts of what he bought in, with still more to come! Have already sorted it out and delivered a big garbage bag full of yarn to a friend who knits along with knitting needles that I don't need. The patterns still have to be sorted out but I will do that later. She handed me 3 bags of yarn that she bought at a garage sale, along with some crocheting cotton for the tea towels,and a huge bag of varied ribbons. They will go to my aunt to be taken to the nursing home where she teaches craft work. All in all, I have had a busy day!


You could say you had a very busy day. What a lot of wool she could have started a wool shop


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Think I will save these pictures and tell people this is a "stash", that I still have to grow mine. Seriously, my stash is probably equal to the yarn in 2-3 pictures. Though I was talking stash with a former store owner and her "stash" is a room AND a storage unit so by comparison I am doing quite well in the restraint department. But since I expect to down size someday, I am shopping less and seriously trying to use more yarn by doing more charity knitting. Because some day someone will need to dispose of my quilting stash, my yarn stash, my paper crafting stash, my miscellaneous craft supplies not to mention my library. Realistically, I probably have 20-30 years to winnow a life time of materials down to a manageable level.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Someone will get an even bigger shock if I suddenly depart this mortal coil. :sm24:


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't think any of us buy the yarn without good intentions of using it. Unfortunately most of us don't get enough time to use it, but it seems like a good plan at the time. I have recently reduced my very small stash, realising that I just won't get around to using it. However, it do have a larger stash of fabric, which I am currently working on reducing.Most of us get great pleasure from seeing and touching such beautiful fabrics and yarns and have a million ideas for them, just not enough time.????


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You could open a yarn store! What a windfall. I hope he saved a little for his Nan. She should still be able to knit even with a broken hip.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Come to think of it, this is the first time I've seen anybody's stash. ????


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats I am officially jealous not sure more jealous of yarn knitting needles or patterns


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

You just won the yarn lottery,woweee eyeing off those purples and blues,how do you knoe where to start.
I dont think its a status symbol,it was probably bought over a long time and maybe plenty of bargains.
The least harmful addiction there is.


----------



## Luana Jo Wheeler (Aug 3, 2016)

I THINK THERE IS A 12 STEP MEETING FOR THAT....JUST KIDDING! I'M DEFINATELY JEALOUS!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! I'm speechless!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Makes my stash look wimpy to say the least!!


----------



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,
Would you have some "dusty Rose" colored yarn in that collection? I am in need of this color. I would rather give you the money then Red Heart. I'd have to buy more yarn from them to cover the cost of shipping. my name is Beatrice Hopper for [email protected] You can write me there.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Dear Lord, you could open up your own yarn shop.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow hardly covers it. You are so fortunate and it's so nice that you want to share and donate. I'm sure those who receive your generous gift will be thrilled and knitting & crocheting for a long time.

I have a sizeable stash, mostly cones - 14 tubs at last count - (machine knitting), but skeins/balls too. As for why such a huge stash, I often will buy certain yarns for a project and will buy in bulk when that yarn goes on deep sale prices. Estate sales also can have an abundance, usually sold in box/bulk amounts. And can increase your stash more than expected or hoped for. LOL. AKA: Head to Walmart and buy another tub or two. 

Besides all that, I'm a Yarn-a-holic. LOL. love anything fiber related.
Marge


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

This does make me feel better about my stash


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! Have fun with that. I don't feel so bad about my stash now. I scored big like that twice; once at an estate sale & the other an online auction. I'll never use all of it. I have given a lot away, and sold some online.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW! You hit the jackpot. Happy knitting


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! That is a lot of yarn for sure.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

OMG


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

CindyAM said:


> WOW! All of a sudden I feel a lot better about my "little" stash!!


My exact thought!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

You could almost start your own shop! Wonderful addition you your stash and I am sure those you are sharing with are thrilled.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

This motivates me to knit faster to bring my stash down as soon as possible.


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

GOOD HEAVENS!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Talk about hitting the mother load. You won't have to buy yarn for the rest of your life. Congratulations.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

CindyAM said:


> WOW! All of a sudden I feel a lot better about my "little" stash!!


Me too! Where did she keep it all?


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

beathop said:


> Hi,
> Would you have some "dusty Rose" colored yarn in that collection? I am in need of this color. I would rather give you the money then Red Heart. I'd have to buy more yarn from them to cover the cost of shipping. my name is Beatrice Hopper for [email protected] You can write me there.


You shouldn't put your email address on here, it's an open forum, best to send a PM (private message)


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I had to scroll through the pictures three times to convince myself I was really seeing one very large gifted stash!!! I'm happy for you!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What a haul!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! You are going to be VERY busy!!!


----------



## kitling (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow, you lucky thing


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

That'll keep you busy for a while lol!!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Wow. You could open a small shop!! Lucky you and all the others you will be sharing with. I, too, hope the lady took some yarn with her to the home.


----------



## sexton (Oct 19, 2011)

I too inherited a large stash when my dear sister passed away, she was a great knitter I am not nearly as skilled and as some of it is quite old I am finding it difficult to match the wool to patterns, for example Patons Siberia, can't find a pattern for this wool and don't know how to adapt, any advice?


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

sexton said:


> I too inherited a large stash when my dear sister passed away, she was a great knitter I am not nearly as skilled and as some of it is quite old I am finding it difficult to match the wool to patterns, for example Patons Siberia, can't find a pattern for this wool and don't know how to adapt, any advice?


Ravelry has it posted as a discontinued yarn, and members show 12 projects made with it. If you're not a member, it's easy to sign up & it's free.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/patons-uk-siberia

Other sites showed hits as well when I did a web search.

I hope this helps.


----------



## gcossairt (Jun 20, 2012)

With a broken hip Nan can and probably will want to continue knitting and would like to go through her stash to pick out what she would want to use herself. I have been in a nursing home and unable to get around on my own and know how boring it can get. I did knit, making chemo hats, shawls and baby blankets for staff members. I also know from experience how devastating it can be to have family members go through your things and decide who gets what. Fortunately other than moving things around helter skelter they pretty much left my yarn alone. Can't say the same for some clothes and shoes. They thought they were 'helping'. In all fairness at one point I was not expected to survive. That was two years ago and I continue to recover. I am now back in my own home and enjoying every minute of it. Every day is a blessing!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Is his Nan still able to knit or crochet? Perhaps you can take a little at a time to her to work on. It may be a good pass-time and a comfort to her after such a dramatic change in her life.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

When I am gone, I hope my Daughter will find someone like you to give my stash to! Have fun with it


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

When I am gone, I hope my Daughter will find someone like you to give my stash to! Have fun with it


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

WOW!! what a haul! That's what mine looks like, only it's stored in clear plastic boxes


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

What a windfall.. I know you will share and make good use of it all.


----------



## sexton (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you so much I will have a look as you suggest.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy knitting and crocheting after you finish sorting.


----------



## Ellis1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a shame the lady can't have some of the yarn in the home with her.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

kpa1b2 said:


> Oh my! I do have to ask if his nan kept any for herself? Something to do in the nursing home.


I was about to ask the same question plus does she know that someone has given here yarn away??


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

Now that's the Jackpot !????????


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

You lucky lady. You hit the jackpot!! You will make a lot of people happy.


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

You could open your own shop with all that yarn.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Overwhelming! I could not put those yarns away in my house. Hope you have a big house


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

That is an insane amount of yarn, you could open your own shop! Happy knitting and knitting and knitting and knitting...and sharing, I am sure!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love this! Looks like my stuff!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I thought my four large boxes full were a lot! Have you thought of selling on web sites and giving the money to your favourite charity?


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

That's a stash and a half! I also noticed the complicated-looking patchwork quilt on which they were displayed. Your work?

(I haven't read all the posts, so someone might have already asked this question).


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

What a haul shame she cannot knit anymore she obviously had a lot of projects in mind. 
So good you can pass on the others treasure to share


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my that's so much yarn.... my stash has grown a lot but would fit into a couple of large boxes if it had to


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

What s lot of beautiful yarn. Just wondering why his Nan can't continue to knit in her nursing home. She must have knitted a lot and would surely miss it. I know that there wouldn't be room for lots of yarn but it could be brought in to her as needed.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my! 

She must have had some great plans for all that yarn....

Enjoy....


----------

